
SDF.org Is Down - VitoVan
https://sdf.org/
======
VitoVan
Here's the status report:

[https://status.sdf.org/status/](https://status.sdf.org/status/)

Mon Jul 1 13:20:49 UTC 2019 the main cluster raid filesystem has developed
inconsistencies and is currently being repaired. This will take some time,
thank you for your patience. In Progress

------
Tepix
[https://sdfeu.org/w/](https://sdfeu.org/w/) is up

~~~
VitoVan
Seems sdf.org and sdfeu.org are physically separated.

------
VitoVan
SSH does not work as well as the website.

Anyone know what's going on?

